# Looking for room space at Megaplex for trustworthy cousin.



## Squattle (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has any room space left for Megaplex. You see I have a cousin who's looking to emerge into the fur  community. But since he has no reputation I'm using mine to find him a  room. I was wondering if anyone was coming up on the tuesday before the  con that he could room with. He'll pay for his share of the room of  course. He's like a brother to me and he's very cool-headed and quiet.  As for accommodations, he'll even sleep on the floor, he doesn't mind.  He just needs a place to stay before we can make further plans for this,  excited, budding fur's first con! There is ONE stipulation. He is 17  but he's not a snitch, whatever you do in your room is your business and  he doesn't really give a shit. But I thought I'd mention it anyway just  so I'm not pulling any punches.
If no one coming up tuesday wants to  room with him, we're willing to work with thursday, the start of the  con or even friday. But tuesday is preferable.
TL;DR
Need a room  for my very kind, quiet, trustworthy 17 year old cousin. Tuesday through  the rest of the con would be best but willing to work with thrusday or  even friday. He will pay his share of the room cost and will sleep on  the floor.


----------



## Squattle (Apr 18, 2011)

Bump. :/


----------



## Keabay (May 29, 2011)

I'm looking for one as well  with no luck. I'm a quiet fur, and havent really ever socialized.


----------

